# Fry caves!



## Jaciesla (May 2, 2012)

So as some of you may know, I love this website Etsy.com! You can type in anything and I swear somewhere someone is making it homemade.

I typed in cichlid and not only did I find Front and Comp earrings but I also found some unique "Fry Caves". I will post the link below so you guys can check them out. AND since the holidays are coming up you can all buy something nice for your wives or significant other <3

https://www.etsy.com/listing/123031170/ ... ome_active

https://www.etsy.com/listing/159169451/ ... et=cichlid


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

Cool idea on the caves but I think the high glossy finish may be the big turn-off to most. They just won't match the natural decor of my tank. Very nice looking earrings though...


----------



## Schticky Schnauzer (Aug 2, 2013)

Yeah, they went heavy on the shiny for those things, if they were a little more dull Id be for it. Stuff I make has ended up on etsy before, Tobacco stick mirrors for example.


----------

